# Meteoclimatic



## Zero (19 Jan 2011 às 19:49)

O meu serviço já instalou uma estação Davis Vantage Pro2, software Weatherlink 5.9.2.2, e como pretende-se colocar a estação online no meteoclimatic. Procedi a criação e configuração da conta no meteoclimatic, configurou-se o software, instalou-se o meteoclimatic, mas este não reconhece a Plantilla meteoclimatic.htx, e o URL da conta, e por outro lado por pesquisa acho que os dados são transferidos por ligação ftp. Também procurei ajuda no forum no meteoclimatic e indicaram este enlace http://forum.meteoclimatic.net/index.php/topic,67.0.html. Mas a internet é de rede é do serviço e aguardo também ajuda da informática. Agradeço a ajuda possível para a colocação da estação online. A estação localiza-se em Setúbal coordenadas 8º 52`01`` W; 38º 32` 20`` N, no quartel dos Bombeiros Sapadores de Setúbal.


----------



## HotSpot (19 Jan 2011 às 20:08)

Excelente noticia. 

1 - Tem que fazer o download do ficheiro meteoclimatic.htx do site do meteoclimatic e guardar do PC.
2 - No Weatherlink SETUP > INTERNET SETTINGS
3 - Profile1 - Settings
4 - Upload Every (5 minutos)
5 - Selecionar "Download Weather Station First"
6 - Select Template Files
7 - ADD e escolher o ficheiro da pasta do PC onde foi colocado
8 - OK, OK, OK
(nota: o ficheiro meteoclimatic.htx vai ser transformado a cada 5 minutos em meteoclimatic.htm)
9 - Fazer o download deste software: http://www.meteoclimatic.com/stuff/meteoclimatic_install.exe
10 - Seguir as instruções para enviar o ficheiro para o meteoclimatic

Alguma dúvida mais coloque aqui.


----------



## Zero (19 Jan 2011 às 21:07)

Boa Noite
Obrigado pela resposta, mas esses passos foram feitos e o software meteoclimatic foi instalado e configurado o ficheiro drive: C:\Programas\WeatherLink\CENTRAL\Templates.
O software da central foi configurado, posso enviar um print scren para o webmastermoita, e mesmo assim continua a não reconhecer a plantilla, e na conta não reconhece o URL. Obrigado


----------



## geoair.pt (18 Fev 2011 às 22:02)

Boas,
Também estou a ter problemas a configurar o upload dos dados do weatherlink para o meteoclimatic.

Tenho o ficheiro meteoclimatic.htx localizado em 





> C:\WeatherLink\Sample Templates\



Os dados da estação estão em 





> D:\Documentos\GeoAirEs



o meu weatherlink está assim configurado:






Instalei o meteoclimatic_install.exe em:


> C:\Program Files\meteoclimatic



E quando corro o start_meteoclimatic tenho o seguinte erro:


```
versio local

no se ha encontrado ninguna plantilla valida - 18.2.2011 - 22:01

descargando modulo actualizado 1.23
(version actual 1.20)
modulo actualizado, instalado y funcionando 1.23
```
O que é que estou a fazer de errado?
Obrigado desde já.
Cumps


----------



## geoair.pt (19 Fev 2011 às 13:56)

deixo aqui outras printscreens para ver se tenho alguma coisa mal configurada
Internet settings:





localização ficheiro htx:




Cumps


----------



## geoair.pt (19 Fev 2011 às 19:04)

Boas,
Decidi também ir pedindo ajuda no fórum do meteoclimatic a parece que esta a esquecer-me destes parâmetros:



Obrigado.
Cumps


----------



## Geiras (25 Mar 2013 às 23:59)

Boas

Alguém aqui tem uma PCE no Meteoclimatic? Não estou a conseguir mandar os dados através do Cumulus.

Agradecia resposta


----------



## MeteoAlentejo (18 Dez 2014 às 23:24)

Boas, alguém sabe se o meteoclimatic está a aceitar pedidos de certificação das estações?


----------



## ecobcg (18 Dez 2014 às 23:33)

MeteoAlentejo disse:


> Boas, alguém sabe se o meteoclimatic está a aceitar pedidos de certificação das estações?



De momento eles têm as certificações paradas... ou pelo menos a última informação que li sobre isso apontava nesse sentido.


----------



## MeteoAlentejo (18 Dez 2014 às 23:38)

ok, obrigado


----------



## MeteoAlentejo (19 Dez 2014 às 00:48)

Auditorias reabertas


----------



## galego85 (20 Dez 2014 às 01:22)

Que ótima notícia! 

Outra rede que eu recomendo é Weathercloud, estou gostando muito deste site.


----------

